

Productivity done right – The story behind Thingthing Keyboard - oplante
https://medium.com/@oplante/productivity-done-right-9522417cf8cf

======
oplante
It was and his an amazing journey, what if tomorrow, you have a communication
Dock called Thingthing. What if you can never have the need to switch apps
while writing your next story. What if sharing all your content is easier than
ever. We think of Thingthing as a whole new market for 3rd party services.

